# Where did you get your wedding ring?



## Mary Jo

Ring shopping is a closed book to me as after 2 years of engagement, I still don't have an engagement ring. (We couldn't decide what to get, then I got pregnant and spending the money on a car made more sense.)

We can't skip the wedding rings, though, and I guess we'll start looking at high street jewellers. 

Curious to know where you got yours? Would you recommend it?

:flower:


----------



## MrsVenn

Ordered mine online from Blue Nile. DH got his from an independent jewellers. HTH


----------



## jackiea85

We got ours from Ernest Jones x


----------



## Louisandcoco

We got ours from Beaverbrooks. X


----------



## enola

My engagement ring was from Ernest Jones and they had wonderfully reliable and friendly service. My wedding ring was PRICEY but I just had to have this specific one and couldn't find anything like it anywhere - it was from Chisholm Hunter. 
My DH's ring is a white gold court and no one ever believes us when we say we got it from Tescos! My best friend got her wedding rings from Argos...I guess it depends what you're after, really :) Good luck!


----------



## pinkmummy

My engagement ring cost more than my wedding ring :rofl:

We had more important things to spend the money on, both when we got engaged and when we are getting married. But I LOVE both the rings I have. I got my engagment ring from H Samuels for £120 and my wedding ring from Argos for £58.99 xx


----------



## BabyL0Ve

www.bluenile.com ;) got a set e ring with a band :)


----------



## princess_bump

not sure yet. i think my OH has picked out a gorgeous ring from an independent jewellers who has come home for consultations, for me, i think i'm going for my nan ring, but i'm not sure yet x


----------



## Vici

Not got them yet but we will be getting cheap ones from somewhere like Warren James. OH is a joiner and i'm and engineer so both getting our hands bashed alot lol and neither of us are jewellry people so no point on spending loads :)


----------



## MrsBop

Mine was from H Samuels like my engagement ring, think it cost around £500 for both although neither fit me now (fatty that I am lol!) so I felt naked without one when pregnant so got a cheap but lovely band from ebay for £50-ish but that doesn't fit either now :blush: must diet! Hubby's was from Additions, cost around £100 but he doesn't wear it because he's a mechanic and has had too many near accidents lol!


----------



## booflebump

Mine will be a made to fit from the jewellers Mr Boofs got my engagement ring from xxx


----------



## kitty1987

getting mine from argos, wasn't even looking for a ring there but saw it at the jewellery counter and knew I had to have it


----------



## Heidi

H Samuels :)


----------



## carbafe

We got both of ours from Goldsmiths and I convinced them to give us £20 off as we were buying them both from them :D Not a lot I know but still something ! My ring was £250 and OH's was £350. Mine has now gone up in price to £299. It's a sparkle cut so it looks like it is covered in diamonds but its just the cut of the metal https://www.goldsmiths.co.uk/content/full/14449.jpg


----------



## soon2 b wifey

my engagement ring is from Kay Jewelers and OH's wedding band will be from a supercenter store, I'm pretty sure my band will come from Kay as well


----------



## Pingu

We got ours from Ernest Jones


----------



## emmajane

My engagement ring was from an independent jewellers which is really popular here in brighton - Jeremy Hoye and our wedding rings are being made and designed by a friend of a friend. Mine is still not ready though and wedding is a week tomorrow! Aargh.


----------



## EstelSeren

We ordered our wedding rings last week straight from the manufacturers, Cymru y Metel. We intended to buy them from the Clogau Gold range at a local independent jewellers where we got our engagement rings but we couldn't afford to. We got both rings for less than the price of the cheaper one from Clogau in the end, even though we paid more than we originally expecting as the price of gold went up quite markedly the weekend before last!! We're happy as we're still getting Welsh gold, something that's quite important to us, even though the rings aren't quite as stunning as the ones we were originally looking at! The other plus is that the ring I'm actually having is narrow enough that I can wear it with my engagement ring, which would have been impossible with the Clogau one!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Mellage

My wedding ring came from Leslie Davies and hubbies came from H Samuel, both fairly cheap (well hubbys was very cheap) and look great


----------

